# FOG Wood



## Tom Smart (Aug 17, 2018)

F(ound) O(n) G(round) outside our Phoenix hotel. I don’t know what it is but I like it. This is why an empty suitcase is always handy. Maybe one of those pieces will fit in a flat rate box.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2018)

Maybe Cedar?


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> Maybe Cedar?


I was told it’s mesquite.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2018)

All the better, grab as much as you can, you'll love it Tom!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 17, 2018)

It is mesquite... are you in Phoenix now Tom? It's a shame we couldn't have got together, could have gave you quite a few goodies, but we are heading out to San Diego this morning..


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 17, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> It is mesquite... are you in Phoenix now Tom? It's a shame we couldn't have got together, could have gave you quite a few goodies, but we are heading out to San Diego this morning..


Got in late yesterday afternoon, Barry. We are heading up to Sedona this morning for the week. We will be back in town next Friday for an early morning Saturday flight out. Will you be back in town on the 24th?


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 17, 2018)

Went back for a closer look at the 2 cut pieces and they are way too large and heavy to spirit back to Virginia. 

@barry richardson if you think you can put them to use let me know. Wait....what am I thinking? A guy with access to a wood dump can get all of this stuff he could ever use. But that crotch sure looks neat and no checking yet. 

Note to self - bring the pickup next time, don’t fly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Went back for a closer look at the 2 cut pieces and they are way too large and heavy to spirit back to Virginia.
> 
> @barry richardson if you think you can put them to use let me know. Wait....what am I thinking? A guy with access to a wood dump can get all of this stuff he could ever use. But that crotch sure looks neat and no checking yet.
> 
> ...



Ship them home.


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> Ship them home.


That was my plan but they are too big and heavy - cost would be prohibitive.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## andy close (Aug 21, 2018)

traveling with an extra suitcase for wood sounds like a fantastic idea. do you travel with a chainsaw too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 21, 2018)

andy close said:


> traveling with an extra suitcase for wood sounds like a fantastic idea. do you travel with a chainsaw too?


That would be in the suitcase.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 21, 2018)

Tom, I'll bet you have a lot of FOG in Virginia. You guys are getting as much rain as we are and many trees have fallen due to the soggy soil and wind accompanying thunderstorms. Around here, you could have as much walnut, oak, cherry and maple as you want as the cut logs are all along the roads. 
We had a walnut come down along our property line but it belongs to our neighbor. Nice tree but its going to firewood, I know. Just not worth the effort to get the log out and find someone to saw it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 21, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Tom, I'll bet you have a lot of FOG in Virginia. You guys are getting as much rain as we are and many trees have fallen due to the soggy soil and wind accompanying thunderstorms. Around here, you could have as much walnut, oak, cherry and maple as you want as the cut logs are all along the roads.
> We had a walnut come down along our property line but it belongs to our neighbor. Nice tree but its going to firewood, I know. Just not worth the effort to get the log out and find someone to saw it.


Yeah, lots a very strange weather this summer, Larry. 14 inches of rain in July. At one point I followed the tracks of power company trucks as they restrung the grid just to see if I could pick up any great pieces. Got a few but nothing stunning.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 24, 2018)

That is indeed Mesquite--threw me for a bit--seeing your Va location.
Stay away from the cracked area--that'll be good for firewood, not safe to turn. & yes, it's surprisingly heavy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

